# DIYMA 12" review



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Got the prototype DIYMA 12" in 1 cu sealed box last night.
My set up:
(change the 9835 with 7996)
http://www.mobilesq.com/store/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=51

Gain at a5's rear was at 30% with 3 lotus 10s..
I cranked it up to 50%, giving less than 300 watts to this beast.

Let me tell you, this sub is gdamn massive and heavy!!  

Test songs:
Alpine Canadian cd - Jennifer Warnes (track 3)
Ian Van Dahl - Ace - Will I
Jim Brickman - One and only
Numerous old school R & B songs from the 90s.

The sub has no signs of sloppiness at all, I noticed that this sub is buttery smooth. No bump on frequencies sub 60 hz at all. I had "super subs" that I tested in the past, from W7 to brahma.. W7 has exaggerated low end, which I never liked. DIYMA can go down real deep, not too exagerrated, which I prefer. It's got no problem with transient response just like my Lotus.
If you have this Ian Van Dahl - Will I? track at minute 59 sec - 80 sec, there is a very fast drum beat like a machine gun that will show you how good your sub control is. Numerous time I tested subs on this track and only a few passed (pleased me) this track. (a/d/s/ 310 PX ($1200 ea) excels in this track, but it's got very limited output).
DIYMA shows no or very little overhang, great job, "Sloppy" is definitely not the word for it.
Jim Brickman's One and Only also has very fast midbass - sub attack, again, this sub blends in very well with my midbass. Sometimes it seems to dissapear, which I thought I had it turned off.
Output on the sub is excellent, thanks for reminding me to redo my doors' deadening  
I wish I have more power to test it, right now I am giving it at 300 watts, perhaps this week, I can toss it in my suv and get roughly 700 watts at 4 ohm bridged.

So far, npdang nailed it on the head, great sub. I would put it up there with W7 at fractional of the cost.
Cons: I think surround can be a little stiffer, soft surround worries me  
Dual VC will be nice too. :blush: 
I'd like to see a lil bump on the 45HZ region, like my lotus. This gives impression of a "fast" sub.

This sub reminds me of a "faster" Brahma without sounding "fat", and much more efficient (like idmax).

I think this sub will sell VERY well. I am glad I bought a couple and the Neo BG too. $$$ well spent.


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

make me a dual 4 cause my amp is rated 200 watts 4 ohms mono and 400 watts 2 ohms mono. cant afford to get another amp =( and dont tell me to buy 2 of these subs!!! lol


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

cool, so how would the larger box affect things? Wouldn't it be "faster" in the .5cu box? Would it still retain the low end?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Lets have a DVC 2 ohm option!  That will provide the myriad of impedances between 1 ohm, 2 ohm, and 4 ohm. 4 ohms just won't work for my application.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

aye!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Hand in pants..........

More more more more!

As soon as i get a little more money, in my account i'll be doing a pair of them......hmmmmmmm. Hehe i'm lucky i got 500rms @ 4ohms.

I love my low end though, but a SQ woofer than can dig extreemly deep with authority, and still retain most if not all its SQ is what i'm after. Without a peak near 60-80hz.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

how would you rank the overall output when compared to idmax or w7 etc... can they get up and bump with the best of them when i want them to... i am not a basshead but once in a while i like to get the subs slammin.... thanks


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Numerous old school R & B songs from the 90s.


Just gotta say - this makes me feel soooo old.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

zfactor said:


> how would you rank the overall output when compared to idmax or w7 etc... can they get up and bump with the best of them when i want them to... i am not a basshead but once in a while i like to get the subs slammin.... thanks


Sorry, I got only 300 watts atm.
But I am going to wager this thing will be as loud as idmax/w7.
The cone barely moves 3mm, and my car already shakes like crazy.

86mr2, how old are you dude? I also listen to 70s and 60s, sometimes, lol


----------



## rcantu (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok. You got me all antsy for this sub. I already got someone to do a fiberglass encl for my truck. 

Hurry up dang! LOL


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tomorrow night: Will move the sub to my suv with approximately 600 watts.
Currently I have an idmax 10" V4 D4 that is taking >700 watts from PRS-X720 bridged in 2 ohm mono.
Will have technobug and another eca fellow member to take a listen.
Stay tuned!


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't think that 'member' is part of ECA anymore .. lol


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

dual700 said:


> Tomorrow night: Will move the sub to my suv with approximately 600 watts.
> Currently I have an idmax 10" V4 D4 that is taking >700 watts from PRS-X720 bridged in 2 ohm mono.
> Will have technobug and another eca fellow member to take a listen.
> Stay tuned!


idmax v4's aren't out yet? anyways can't wait to hear what you think. i'm thinking about picking up 1 or 2


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Joe - Eng's got the prototype. He's given a review of it on ECA a while back.


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

test them with 200 watts in IB


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

OgreDave said:


> Joe - Eng's got the prototype. He's given a review of it on ECA a while back.


A while back? lol I believe it's been probably close to a year if not more...


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

found the thread, looks like its is over a year old and last time i heard the v4 won't be out until summer. still want to know how it compares in output to see if i need 1 or 2.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

fearlessfly28 said:


> test them with 200 watts in IB


Gimme your car?


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

car is broken...lol
for reals its down at this moment...fkn axles!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

cant wait to hear results


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

**UPDATE**

So, I put the sub in my Suv, powered by Premier PRS-X720 bridged, which is around 600 watts. The same amp powered my Idmax V4 10" D4, wired 2 ohm, so it should get much more power.

The DIYMA definitely gets louder by 1 - 2 db.
Idmax got more punch around 40 - 45 hz. I like that impact.
DIYMA goes loooowwwwwww.
DIYMA is incredibly smooth and transparent. Great on classical, jazz, etc.

I really want to try the DIYMA with .5 cu box instead of 1. Maybe this weekend I will shove polyfill to the box till it's actually "smaller"

But as it is, if you have a strong midbass presence, DIYMA blends real well.
The impact at 40 hz can be eq-ed to match idmax 10".

Technobug might chime in later..
So far 3 of us can't say we are not amazed by the BG NEO 3, though..


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

OgreDave said:


> I don't think that 'member' is part of ECA anymore .. lol



who would that be?


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like it's well worth the $150 it's going for right now. hrmmmm....temptation sucks.

I have a 12" IDMAX right now that I'm trying to sell. Anyone want to buy it?


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

95Legend said:


> who would that be?


I think that may be Mr. Albert'o. 

I wanna give it a listen! -although, I think Im done with car audio. I found a new hobby; one with much more bang! 

Anyway, if there happens to be another gathering of members to audition this thing, I like to come too.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Vinh - yup .. Albert.

I plan on visiting Jun sometime to check out the sub .. even tho I've already paid for mine.

Wanna do another curry house run or something?


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

10K2HVN said:


> I wanna give it a listen! -although, I think Im done with car audio. I found a new hobby; one with much more bang!


Hey Vinh! SO, what caliber of "Bang" are we talking about?

I really like my ARCv2 sub but this new one is optmized for my size enclosure. If it wasn't such a pain to remove my center console I'd just audition one. I'm sure a litte Las Barcas could get one loaned to me.  

TomT


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

hmm, still don't know if one is gonna be enough for me. hopefully they don't sell out before the deadline because i'm gonna be pushing it to make my decision.


----------



## rcantu (Aug 21, 2005)

Everybody is a so caler here.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Not me........i'm an east coast NC guy lol.  So many west coasters here its not even funny though.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Actually I still got the sub.
Jun's amps are not done, so he's got nothing to power his stuff.
Any socalers are free to stop by and take a listen in my suv.
But help me lift that thing though..  j/k


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I keep thinking I'd go with a single 15" to save space, but most require at least 1.5-2cu sealed, it would be about the same size box to run 2 of these sealed! And more output!

I just want to know if they can get LOW in .5cu.....


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

xencloud said:


> I keep thinking I'd go with a single 15" to save space, but most require at least 1.5-2cu sealed, it would be about the same size box to run 2 of these sealed! And more output!
> 
> I just want to know if they can get LOW in .5cu.....


Ditto!


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

dual700 said:


> The DIYMA definitely gets louder by 1 - 2 db.
> Idmax got more punch around 40 - 45 hz. I like that impact.


I've got a Termlab now, if you want to measure the actual in-car performance... i'm busy this weekend, but maybe next? I'd love to see the DIYMA sub.


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

OgreDave said:
 

> Vinh - yup .. Albert.
> 
> I plan on visiting Jun sometime to check out the sub .. even tho I've already paid for mine.
> 
> Wanna do another curry house run or something?


YEAH..Curry House was good!! Im in!  



TomT said:


> Hey Vinh! SO, what caliber of "Bang" are we talking about?
> 
> TomT


Nothing really cool..just 223 and black, like yours. -Two, actually! Also looking at 1911, too..


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

SQ_Bronco said:


> I've got a Termlab now, if you want to measure the actual in-car performance... i'm busy this weekend, but maybe next? I'd love to see the DIYMA sub.


dew eet


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

SQ_Bronco said:


> I've got a Termlab now, if you want to measure the actual in-car performance... i'm busy this weekend, but maybe next? I'd love to see the DIYMA sub.


I think Dang can measure it too, if I am not mistaken..
Where is Mojave Dessert, btw?


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

I may be interested in listening to the DIYMA where you located at?


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Is the DIYMA 12 better than the Lotus? The review gave me an impression that the DIYMA 12 sounds like a Lotus 12 but can get louder.


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

maybe its a poor mans lotus?


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

also if i do place an order will my CC be charged or will it be "pending"?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

fearlessfly28 said:


> also if i do place an order will my CC be charged or will it be "pending"?


 i believe npd says since it is a preorder your cc will be charged.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

can any of you folk give a review with the diyma in a .5-1.0 enclosure...?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

We need more people to hear them things. So we can get more reviews.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Technobug gave a review on ECA.

Low, got .5 cu box? I can give u the sub to play with, boss..


----------



## brass monkey (Sep 18, 2005)

If you have a 1cu. box and need it to be smaller just put a phone book or two in it. You said it was an SUV so I’m going to assume its probably up firing so it shouldn't ever touch the sub. Should work at least for evaluating purposes.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

dual700 said:


> I think this sub will sell VERY well. I am glad I bought a couple and the Neo BG too. $$$ well spent.



yes....mention the BGs 

lol

nice review Eng...sounds like a fine subwoofer. If I am not satisfied with my Magnum I think I would look into this.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

brass monkey said:


> If you have a 1cu. box and need it to be smaller just put a phone book or two in it. You said it was an SUV so I’m going to assume its probably up firing so it shouldn't ever touch the sub. Should work at least for evaluating purposes.


I know bud.
I moved from my old apt and threw away all those wooden blocks we used to build amp rack and stuff. Your idea is fine except I have to somehow prevent the papers from slapping like crazy, lol.

No, it's firing sideways, not up, I never liked sub firing up.


----------



## Headknocker (Feb 3, 2006)

dual700 said:


> I know bud.
> I moved from my old apt and threw away all those wooden blocks we used to build amp rack and stuff. Your idea is fine except I have to somehow prevent the papers from slapping like crazy, lol.
> 
> No, it's firing sideways, not up, I never liked sub firing up.


Just wrap the phone book(s) with some duct tape. That'll stop the pages from flapping


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

so am i right this sub has near 2.5" of linear xmax???? how??? didnt think the vc was that long?? would have thought no way.... npdang??? if so wowowow


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

The sub has 23 mm xmax (so, about just under an inch). It has 64 mm xmech (the 2.5" you're likely thinking of), but xmech is just the mechanical limits of the speaker (when everything just stops 'moving'...spider rams into top plate, vc comes out of gap, vc rams into back plate, etc.).


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

opps must have read to quick sorry... i was like holy $%#$# wow that thing can move lol..... still 23mm is a hell of a lot of xmax for a sq sub lol....


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

dual700 said:


> **UPDATE**
> But as it is, if you have a strong midbass presence, DIYMA blends real well.
> The impact at 40 hz can be eq-ed to match idmax 10".


Why do you say "if you have a strong midbass presence"...
Does the DIYMA not extend up to around 80hz at all or what? What did you mean by this.

My CA18's for whatever reason, don't have too much authority from 200hz and down...probably install sensitive. Anyways, i run a 70hz @ 12db to blend better on my current sub (12" magnum) and it gives it that extra bit of reinforcement it needs.

Would the DIYMA not be good for this? I was a little confused by your statement.

Let me know, thanks

Mark


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

mtnickel said:


> Why do you say "if you have a strong midbass presence"...
> Does the DIYMA not extend up to around 80hz at all or what? What did you mean by this.
> 
> My CA18's for whatever reason, don't have too much authority from 200hz and down...probably install sensitive. Anyways, i run a 70hz @ 12db to blend better on my current sub (12" magnum) and it gives it that extra bit of reinforcement it needs.
> ...


I suspect you have install issues... I have heard CA18s, and they pound!
Well, about my comment, DIYMA does have a very flat, smooth response compared to other subs I have that tend to have "bump" around 60 - 80 hz to help your midbass presence. Those subs, when not tune right, they tend to pull your bass to the back, IMO. (easily fixed by flipping the phase)
From the flat response, DIYMA sounds very transparent, like npdang said, sometimes you feel like your sub is not on.
The drawback: If your midbass is weak, you feel lack of "punch on the chest"


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I love my CA18's, so i beleive your having install problems as Dual700 mentioned.

I have noticed that its VERY song dependant on the midbass punch and the like, but a little bump either a med. to narrow Q at 80hz, should give that little punch to add a little more fullness to the front stage midbass.

I have noticed though that on my tempest there is a little too much 50-70hz info I believe, so when i do level match my subs to my midbass my subbass tends to lack, AT proper levels, but a little messing around with EQ's and level matching, xover points and stuff like that, i can dial it in pretty good.

Really excited to get a pair of the diyma's though, should be amazing.


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

I just sold my Mono block for my 12" mag (to get a 4ohm amp), so i'm currently running subless with the CA18's.

I'm happy to report, they handle a crossover at 31.5hz (4th order) no problem for my listening tastes, and a +6 @ 80hz @ 1w = a very nice midbass presence. I don't suspect this is ACTUALLY 6db as it's an alpine parametric and the +/- points are somewhat weak. But happy to report, it's a very nice midbass now.
I suppose i'll bump the HP to 60hz with a sub, and move the LP of the sub up till it's nice and even.

Should be great!


Mark


----------



## Nothingness (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds to me like this is more than a poor man's Lotus. Dual said it is like the Brahma but faster...some consider Brahma/W7/etc. to be the best possible.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

lol I want to hear this thing for real--who's got that prototype


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I will put W7 way above Brahma, hehehehe. But that's IMO.
Technobug has the proto now..Maybe you should come to Marv's so that you can hear it?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

wait so he going to marvs this weekend?? hey my kids need to go to the aqaurium anyway lol


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

man i wish i could hear it??? where are you guys???


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

I saw it for the first time last night at technobug's house. Damn hefty sub. I like the motor structure. Everything looks great, though i could do without the "earthquke" gasket


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

newtitan said:


> wait so he going to marvs this weekend?? hey my kids need to go to the aqaurium anyway lol


I meant, Marv's BBQ


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

What is the displaced volume of the sub when you put in an enclosure, I forget the exact technical term. For example; you have a box the has an internal volume of .5 cu. ft. You then mount the sub, now there is less volume 'behind the sub' since the magnet, frame and cone shape all displace air. What is the actual volume left behind the cone? Also I have very good mid bass presense and I am only interested in SQ and not the boom. In that case what is the recommended enclosure volume. I have a Passat if that make any difference to all of this.


----------



## Spooky (Mar 23, 2006)

mitchyz250f said:


> What is the displaced volume of the sub when you put in an enclosure, I forget the exact technical term. For example; you have a box the has an internal volume of .5 cu. ft. You then mount the sub, now there is less volume 'behind the sub' since the magnet, frame and cone shape all displace air. What is the actual volume left behind the cone? Also I have very good mid bass presense and I am only interested in SQ and not the boom. In that case what is the recommended enclosure volume. I have a Passat if that make any difference to all of this.



Driver displacement is .15 cu ft


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

damn they are gone from pre-order... oh well... maybe next time


----------



## Spooky (Mar 23, 2006)

If they are as good as the reviews then their worth $219. Glad I got a pair for $300 though


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

There isn't going to be another pre-order. If any forum member wants one at the pre-order price, they need to let me know asap. After April, definitely no more.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I want to by one...I will send the money no later than this wednesday. Is that too late?

Justin


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Anyone that PM'd me already is fine.


----------



## rcantu (Aug 21, 2005)

i'm anxiously waiting. I already had an custom enclosure made for it!

http://www.elegonics.com/images/xxyyzz_108.jpg


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Should I sell my Lotus for the Diyma12?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

rcantu said:


> i'm anxiously waiting. I already had an custom enclosure made for it!
> 
> http://www.elegonics.com/images/xxyyzz_108.jpg


dude where is that going?? that looks like no other titan box Ive ever seen , interesting


----------



## rcantu (Aug 21, 2005)

yep. it sticks out some because of the large magnet of the diyma. i got an arc d12 in there now and it sounds good so this better work. LOL



newtitan said:


> dude where is that going?? that looks like no other titan box Ive ever seen , interesting


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I really want to buy a pair too, but by the time i get any money (current money is going to other more important things), they'll all be long gone.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

npdang,

How does the diyma sub compare to the tc2+ on an objective point of view?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

invecs said:


> npdang,
> 
> How does the diyma sub compare to the tc2+ on an objective point of view?


 Diyma 12" has higher excursion, dual spider, higher powerhandling, lower inductance, smaller box size, lower efficiency. It's not really comparable to a tc2+, but more similar to a TC9.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

np i got the shipping quote and i assume this is per sub?? let me know please.. wow if it is each thats a lot for shipping just over 50$ each...


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Depends where you live. If you're on the west coast, it can be less than $20. It is a heavy sub.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

How much would a pair be shipped to the East Coast, NC or 28328 to be exact.....i hope i have enough


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I live in MD and they are roughly $50 to ship one. I don't know if it cheaper to ship two or not.

The cost doesn't deter me though...those subs are sexy little bitches!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Yea i need to get together like a gob of money and send it as soon as possible......only problem is that i have money saved for my trip in May to the keys + orlando for 2 weeks


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Any testing or modeling done to see how the DIYMA would like a ported box? What would the box size and tuning be roughly?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

You would have to model that for yourself, based on your needs. I've never liked "recommended" box sizes, since everyone's personal preference and install is so different.

Fwiw, the box size is a bit on the small side... so a slot port or PR would be best for this driver.


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

damn I went MIA and missed the preorder, doh!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

nickgonzo said:


> damn I went MIA and missed the preorder, doh!


want to buy my spot? npdang said we may be able to arrange something.


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

JoeHemi57 said:


> want to buy my spot? npdang said we may be able to arrange something.


shyt looks like i missed that too


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Any updates as to the release/ship date?


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i cant wait for these to ship, so everyone else can do the trial and error with box sizes and types, so i dont have to.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok so small update on this thing.

I am smack dab in the middle of my new competition install. Npdang ws over today to repo one of MY tweets.  Who ever gets the aluminum DIYMA better take care of it, or I'll come knockin'........and you definately don't want that. Trust me.  I'm gonna need it back to so don't get so attached to it. hehehe

Anyways, after much deliberation today, I finally decided that my initial plan to load the sub against the floor of my truck was out of the question. Too many contours in the floor. I would seriously need a jack hammer or something to get enough flat space to accomplish what I intended. So I decided to flip the thing and up-fire instaed.

I am also going to invert the sub. Those cluster magnets are just so cool to look at. Not to mention the thick chrome plates. Almost as big as my 20s. hah! 

I'm running out of time before dub wars so I'm gonna have to half-ass the install a bit. But of course my "half-ass" work ain't too bad. 

I just got off the horn with Mr. Marv (box builder extrordinair, for those not on ECA) . He'll be building me a new enclosure for this beast. Now this is the first time for me to invert a sub, so I wasn't quite sure on how it changes volume requirements. I have always heard that enclosure requirements remain the same whether inverted or not. Now this just doesn't make sense to me. So what I did was I figured for .35cu . The recommended .5cu minus the .15cu displaced volume of the sub. The actual enclosure will be 676cu in. or 0.39cu ft. Enclosure will be made of 1" Baltic Birch. Should be rock solid. Hope it works out. I'll be posting reviews and pics when done. Npdang will be lending a hand in measuring and tuning so I'm sure he'll have some stuff to add also.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

technobug said:


> Ok so small update on this thing.
> 
> I am smack dab in the middle of my new competition install. Npdang ws over today to repo one of MY tweets.  Who ever gets the aluminum DIYMA better take care of it, or I'll come knockin'........and you definately don't want that. Trust me.  I'm gonna need it back to so don't get so attached to it. hehehe
> 
> ...


techno more teasers!!!??? damn u!!! i can't wait any longer!!! i need to hv this my precious!!!! mr npdang hunk, u r the greatest!!! pls!!!!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Looks like your the first to truely run one, we need lots of pictures, video's, um, measurements, graphs, the works, the whole shoot'n match. Thanks 

Really i can't wait to get mine either....i'm planning if things go right in the next few weeks to start building my FG enclosure as well. Mabey going to mount it inverted as well, it is a sexy beast.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

how much power you gonna be running to it?

i'd really like to know what this thing is capable of at full power.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

^^^ id like to know as well what kind of power this thing will handle??


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

1000W rms, but npdang said it will be fine off 500W, requires anything from 0.25 cu ft to 1 cu ft depending on tastes


----------



## rcantu (Aug 21, 2005)

send that mofo soon. i'm so anxious.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

just curious ill prob go sealed but will they work ported??


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

BlackLac said:


> how much power you gonna be running to it?
> 
> i'd really like to know what this thing is capable of at full power.


Mine is running off a bridged pair of channels of a TRU billet 4ch.
It's prolly getting like 320W.
I have it inverted in a sealed enclosure of around 0.37cu.



npdang was just over last night.
he brought all his measuring equipment, so we did a bit of tuning.
he has an actual in-car ( in -truck in my case ) frequenct response plot for the sub. looks pretty freakin smooth. hahaha
one crazy thing though, is that I now have the sub low passed at 100hz on a 1st order. crazy huh? makes you wonder.....


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Still plenty of low end in that small of a box? Wow. Can't wait to get mine on 500w  hehe


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Still plenty of low end in that small of a box? Wow. Can't wait to get mine on 500w  hehe


Yeah

he's supposed to email me the freq response graphs.
I can post when he does.
or maybe he can post em.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Either way would be great.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

You're not by vhance going to the Mr Marv BBQ are you. If you are, my truck will be there with the DIYMA tewwts and sub, for any who is interested to check out and demo.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I wish i could, but i happen to live East coast, 1hr from the beach, and i can't flip the cost to fly out there lol.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

technobug said:


> You're not by vhance going to the Mr Marv BBQ are you. If you are, my truck will be there with the DIYMA tewwts and sub, for any who is interested to check out and demo.


When is the Mr Marv BBQ? I'll be going to Laguna Seca in a couple of days - and I think he is local.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Beau said:


> When is the Mr Marv BBQ? I'll be going to Laguna Seca in a couple of days - and I think he is local.


Watcha goin to Laguna for????

Marv's BBQ is on the 12th.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

did you guys never end up testing this thing in a .5 cu ft box? I've been waiting for months to see how it performed.


----------

